# Box of bunny



## ~Wind~ (Sep 29, 2011)

Just thought I would share a cute video, hope the link will work.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150840168260355


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 29, 2011)

Awwwww! I looove me some Box o' Bunny.


----------



## flemish lops (Oct 13, 2011)

Very cute!  Congrats on the litter!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Genipher (Oct 14, 2011)

I love all the different colors! That's the one thing I don't like about Silver Foxes...they're all the same color. No variety. I want to try to do something with the furs when we get to harvesting time and I was given the suggestion of making a quilt, but it would be all black(ish). sigh. And if I wanted to sell some babies they might be easier to find homes for if they had more interesting colors...


Anyway, loved the video clip. They were so adorable. I can't wait until my does kindle!!


----------

